# laminate flooring



## itsshreck (Mar 7, 2010)

hi folks just another quick question as i have bought something in spain now
(nr la manga murcia ) i want to do some alterations over in uk i am in the trade so as to speak and know were to get things at trade or at least at the right price but unfortunatly not in spain so here goes iam looking to get some laminate flooring

quickstep laminate is the name of it now i have seen some empty boxes near to were we are so hopefully you can get this make in spain does anyone know of were ?

been to lee roy merlins 
and other iron mongers but a little pricy can anyone help or do i have to bite the bullet and pay top dog price 

thanks sam :juggle::juggle::juggle:


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

itsshreck said:


> hi folks just another quick question as i have bought something in spain now
> (nr la manga murcia ) i want to do some alterations over in uk i am in the trade so as to speak and know were to get things at trade or at least at the right price but unfortunatly not in spain so here goes iam looking to get some laminate flooring
> 
> quickstep laminate is the name of it now i have seen some empty boxes near to were we are so hopefully you can get this make in spain does anyone know of were ?
> ...


Do you have an Ardy near you? I'm sure I saw lamitate in there. Got to admit its not something I havr seen much of here, they al tend to go for tiles or marble.

Now if Iceland, Ikea, Lidl, Aldi and even C&A can open branches here, where the hell are B&Q and Floors 2 Go? 

Try googling the brand followed by Espana, you never know!


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

why do you want laminate flooring? it's going to cause you horrendous problems.I'll agee that it CAN look good,but it never sounds right when you walk across it. Does nothing for a room and is horrendously expensive. Ceramic tiles are easier to source and easier to mantain.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Interestingly I've been looking at houses on a particular estate near my kids school and most of them have wooden flooring (a good sales rep?? a new fashion??). I mentioned this to one of the agents thinking it was laminate flooring and she said that they use "proper" wood as laminate doesnt work well in the climate of hot and humid - it curls to readily!!???????

It did make a pleasant change seeing something other than the usual marble/ceramic tiles!!??

Jo xxx


----------



## itsshreck (Mar 7, 2010)

*thoughts*

i guys thanks for your thoughts

sam :clap2:


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

There is quite a few suppliers of it around here apart from the bricolages but you normally find it in the shops / workshops of the carpenters who make windows, doors & staircases , mainly.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

itsshreck said:


> hi folks just another quick question as i have bought something in spain now
> (nr la manga murcia ) i want to do some alterations over in uk i am in the trade so as to speak and know were to get things at trade or at least at the right price but unfortunatly not in spain so here goes iam looking to get some laminate flooring
> 
> quickstep laminate is the name of it now i have seen some empty boxes near to were we are so hopefully you can get this make in spain does anyone know of were ?
> ...


Hi,
Quick step does exist here, but I'm not sure if it's in your area. I far as I know laminate flooring is known as_ tarima flotante. _There is also_ parquet, tarima maciza, parquet laminado_... In my area it's very common to see this kind of flooring, but that may be due to the climate and/ or fashion as others have pointed out.
As you are "in the trade" I'm sure you know it requires more maintenance and is less hard wearing than tiled floors, but I like it!! The noise is a factor to consider though...
We have cork on a lot of our floors and I love the way it looks and it's a lot warmer than tile. 
Be careful which glues and varnishes are used. You CAN get good safe alternatives...


----------



## itsshreck (Mar 7, 2010)

*thanks*

once again guys and girls (sorry jo)
thanks for your input

sam :clap2:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

itsshreck said:


> once again guys and girls (sorry jo)
> thanks for your input
> 
> sam :clap2:


And PW


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hi,
> 
> We have cork on a lot of our floors and I love the way it looks and it's a lot warmer than tile.
> Be careful which glues and varnishes are used. You CAN get good safe alternatives...


Could I ask how much your cork flooring cost, and are there any drawbacks like dents and marks?

I would love to have it in our bedroom (not least because we live in a cork oak forest) but my OH isn´t so keen, he doesn´t think it would be hardwearing enough.

PS back to original post - I agree that unless you pay for top quality wood laminate it doesn´t do well in Southern Spain. Depends what you´ve got underneath I suppose; no underfloor cavities down here! We have marble tiles laid on concrete.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Could I ask how much your cork flooring cost, and are there any drawbacks like dents and marks?
> 
> I would love to have it in our bedroom (not least because we live in a cork oak forest) but my OH isn´t so keen, he doesn´t think it would be hardwearing enough.
> 
> PS back to original post - I agree that unless you pay for top quality wood laminate it doesn´t do well in Southern Spain. Depends what you´ve got underneath I suppose; no underfloor cavities down here! We have marble tiles laid on concrete.


I'll PM you later on (when I'm not supposed to be working)


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Try Bricoking. That would be the first place I'd try if I were looking for that kind of flooring in Spain


----------



## itsshreck (Mar 7, 2010)

*thanks*



Dizzie Izzie said:


> Try Bricoking. That would be the first place I'd try if I were looking for that kind of flooring in Spain




hi thanks for that gone on there webpage but it wont select anything but made a note of postcode so will view when we get there

thanks sam :clap2:


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

The complete upper flooring in our Villa is in Laminate (excluding bathroom/kitchen) that I laid abour 6 years ago.
I bought it from Leroy at the time & yes was quite expensive when the underlay was factored in, but it has never given a moments concern/problem in all these years. 
Not that much more in price though than tiles & of course a good deal easier to lay.
It was a quickstep type product that was made in Belgium & Leroy now sell a lot of it to Spanish buyers.
Anyone who visits our house in winter remark on how much warmer it feels underfoot, and of course it looks warmer as well.

No surprise that I would recommend it then, especially as they now have some very high grade underlay on the shelves that will improve things even more.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Yes, we have tarima flotante on the upstairs floors of our house (excl bathrooms and tiling on floors downstairs) but the one with a layer of solid wood on top of each plank - make is Berry Floor. Very durable and easy to clean. Nice and warm underfoot as well  Were advised against a completely solid wood flooring by the builder whose father-in-law's floor was severely damaged by his lady's stilletto heels.....left pockmarks everywhere! Although the price is virtually the same as a solid wood floor, overall maintenance is far easier with tarima flotante and advised by those living in the country (think mud, sand, kids, dogs etc)


----------



## itsshreck (Mar 7, 2010)

*remember ?????*



playamonte said:


> The complete upper flooring in our Villa is in Laminate (excluding bathroom/kitchen) that I laid abour 6 years ago.
> I bought it from Leroy at the time & yes was quite expensive when the underlay was factored in, but it has never given a moments concern/problem in all these years.
> Not that much more in price though than tiles & of course a good deal easier to lay.
> It was a quickstep type product that was made in Belgium & Leroy now sell a lot of it to Spanish buyers.
> ...


hi thanks for that as i always say you only get what you pay for i have been fitting this for years and have it in my house at home like you say no problems what so ever 

i dont suppose you can remember the name of it can you ?

thanks sam :clap2::juggle::clap2::juggle::clap2:


----------



## mogzilla (Oct 13, 2010)

My Cousin got her laminate flooring in Marbella and it curled... I don't think it helped that her 6 year old son was using it as an indoor slide - with water!!


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

itsshreck said:


> hi thanks for that as i always say you only get what you pay for i have been fitting this for years and have it in my house at home like you say no problems what so ever
> 
> i dont suppose you can remember the name of it can you ?
> 
> thanks sam :clap2::juggle::clap2::juggle::clap2:


Sorry I cannot, but I giess you know that the Belgium products are usually pretty good & nLeroy now stock quite a range of flooring now.
Ever thought about buying in the UK if its a good deal cheaper like for like ?


----------

